

Ask HN: Where do I go to buy a CREDIBLE web business worth $100k?  - bakbak

With some savings that I've done in last several years - I'm looking for a web business with six figure profit and which doesn't require lot of time to run it ...<p>People mostly suggest Flippa and similar but I dont find anything worth it after doing thorough due-diligence ... does anyone have any experience? any suggestions?
======
spokey
I'm a little confused by your question. Are you looking to _spend_ $100K or to
_generate_ $100K annually? If the latter, the company is probably "worth" 2 to
5 times $100K.

~~~
bakbak
either is okay as far as numbers are good and i dont have to spend lots of
time ... if the purchase price is $100k then i expect it to make around
$5k/month.

~~~
spokey
I hope this doesn't sound condescending because I'm very, very far from an
expert in this field, but you might want to spend some time researching
conventional methods of business valuation. I'm pretty sure your expectations
are a little off here.

------
amoore
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2899-sortfolio-deserves-a-
bet...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2899-sortfolio-deserves-a-better-home-
make-us-an-offer)

------
benologist
You could try SitePoint as well, they have a marketplace for selling sites.

<http://sitepoint.com/>

